# Color Quartz Substrate



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

So I have heard many great things about this substrate and wanted to put it in my new planted tank with mineralized soil under it. Well, I called 3M and found out that they quit making it! Does anyone know of a similar priced product? What are some other options besides the really expensive sands? I want to get black substrate, but am open to other colors if black is unavailible.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

if you are doing a soil based tank, jsut get some crushed coral and call it a day.

its the top thing used on top of natural substrate for NPT's

Walstad uses the crushed coral and soil method in her NPT's.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You wouldn't want crushed coral if you are making a soft water tank as it will raise the hardness. 

How big is the tank? There are several black substrates that can be used but can get expensive if the tank is large. Tahition moon sand, and such. There is also black beauty blasting sand that is available at some places. But you would want to get the finest grade possible as the larger grades tend to cut fish that dig. There is also black aquarium gravel that works for topping of soil.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I am putting it in a 55g. I was hoping to get something slightly smaller in size than the gravel you can buy at the big chain stores, but not quite as fine as sand. I've never seen a sand tank setup, so I'm a little afraid of doing one myself and not liking it. If I could find it cheap enough I was going to get it for 2 55g tanks. One is going to be a planted tank, and the other (if I can find a place to get them) will be a SA cichlid tank with some rams and such in it. 

If I can't find it cheap I will just get something for the planted tank and the cichlid tank will just have to deal with the petco gravel thats in the tank right now.

I have well water (really hard) and house water that has gone through a water softener so I don't think I want to go with crushed coral.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

CaribSea Super Naturals | Moonlight Sand | Tahitian Moon | Torpedo Beach | Rio Grand | Amazon | Ramblin Rose | Kon Tiki | Zebra | Peace River

After looking at caribsea's website I am leaning toward the Voodoo River stuff. However, I can't seem to find a retailer to get a price on it. Also, why would a substate be plant friendly and other not be? Tahiti moon sand is not plant friendly or burrowing friendly, but I have heard of alot of people using it.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

So my search continues for this VooDoo River gravel. What are some other gravels that are similar to this stuff? It is the only stuff on CaribSea's website that is plant, soft belly, and burrowing friendly. Plus it is black which is what I wanted. What are some other options for me? I really want black, but at this point, I am willing to look at other colors. Please help me out if you can.


----------



## yellotang (May 27, 2010)

squirrelcrusher said:


> So my search continues for this VooDoo River gravel. What are some other gravels that are similar to this stuff? It is the only stuff on CaribSea's website that is plant, soft belly, and burrowing friendly. Plus it is black which is what I wanted. What are some other options for me? I really want black, but at this point, I am willing to look at other colors. Please help me out if you can.


I am looking as well. I have a call into Auburn and a daughter going up there next weekend. Maybe then.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

My search for the VooDoo river turned out with nothing but confusion. So I gave up and settled for some conga roc from LFS. Carib-sea refered me to a dealer that was suppose to have the stuff and he didn't but gave me a number to a place that did, they didn't have any and told me to call carib-sea. This was after playing phone tag for like a week. Still wouldn't mind getting my hands on the stuff it if became availible.

yellotang - How do you like Pasco?


----------



## yellotang (May 27, 2010)

squirrelcrusher said:


> yellotang - How do you like Pasco?


I actually live North of Pasco, out in the country. I like it fine.

Have you looked at Beaver Bark and seen their Red Sand? I am starting to lean that way if I can not get a hold of the black stuff.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

North Pasco thats good. Where about? I have lots of family out my Merils Corner or whatever its called.

No I never checked out beaver barks stuff. I called and they said they didn't have any small colored gravel or sand.


----------



## yellotang (May 27, 2010)

I am in Seattle tonight with the wife. Looking around and not seeing anything promising.


----------

